# Boots - Where to buy in Canada (retail)?



## Baloo (29 Dec 2006)

In the past couple of days, I have been looking more into getting a new pair of boots. I've been swearing by the Mk IIIs with SOLE insoles for the past year and change, however, in Gagetown this past summer, I got involved with a lot more people with non-issued footwear. And for Phase III, I would like a pair of boots that will take the strain and keep going, while not chomping my feet to bits. The SOLE are great, but the Mk IIIs are still not my favourites, so I figured I'd go and try out some new boots. Figured being the operative word. It seems like no-one north of the 49th parallel sells military / uniform boots, at least more than a couple of different pairs. I went to Bass Pro in Vaughn Mills, and while their site offers a HOST of different military style footwear, their actual in store selection was dwarfed by hunting paraphenalia. Looked at Danner Acadia's and...Stryker's, I think, but they seemed a little tight in width. Whats this no half-size nonsense? Anyways, I'd love to know if anyone around the GTA knows a place that sells these boots retail? Magnums, Danners, Matterhorns...whatever. And a decent selection would be nice. Heck, I'm willing to drive as fall as Buffalo or even Detroit if there's somewhere someone can recommend. Ordering isn't an issue, but I'm fussy...I don't want to order before I know how a boot feels. 

Ideas? Thoughts? Brainfarts?

PS. I searched. And searched. I found no places in ONTARIO that sells retail. In store. I can order no problem, but retail is another matter.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Dec 2006)

Did you try Danners web site? Or even eBay?


----------



## Baloo (29 Dec 2006)

Going to give Danner a call on Mo...Tuesday, when they should be on normal working hours.

eBay, again, I have no problem ordering, but its the whole point of wanting to try the boots on prior to purchasing.


----------



## teddybear (29 Dec 2006)

When my husband was home on leave, he bought SWAT boots. They come in black or desert tan. It was the 1st time that he ever paid money for military kit but he said it was worth every penny. The look on his face when he tried them on was sheer pleasure. He said it felt like the boot was making love to his foot lol. He bought them at Valley Work Wear in Pembroke, ON. The price was $150, I think but worth every penny. Take a look for these boots. A lot of people on the base in Petawawa got a chit for these and they all love them.


----------



## Trinity (29 Dec 2006)

teddybear said:
			
		

> When my husband was home on leave, he bought SWAT boots. They come in black or desert tan. It was the 1st time that he ever paid money for military kit but he said it was worth every penny. The look on his face when he tried them on was sheer pleasure. He said it felt like the boot was making love to his foot lol. He bought them at Valley Work Wear in Pembroke, ON. The price was $150, I think but worth every penny. Take a look for these boots. A lot of people on the base in Petawawa got a chit for these and they all love them.




I've had  a pair of swat boots for a year now.. I use them in civie life..

Fantastic... and the zipper on the side...  sweet

Got mine... of course.. from Army Outfitters.  (seriously dave.. you need to start paying me for these plugs)

Probably can't beat his price... but with shipping.. it might be close  :

I've known a few ppl with Swat... military and RCMP.. who love them.


----------



## Garett (29 Dec 2006)

I haven't been on a course at the Inf Sch for a few years but the guys I know that were there this past year said something about a "crackdown" on non-issue boots.  I always wore jungle boot style boots on course there without any problems though.  It'll change based on the CSM/OC, RSM/CO etc....

Having stumbled through countless tank ruts by day and by night in Gag-town, whatever you get make sure that it has good ankle support.  A good test of that is if the top part of the boot stays upright when you don't have it on then it provides ankle support.  Also try to go lightweight,  I read in Backpacker magazine that a pound off your feet equals 10 pounds off your back.  My last point, don't get Gore-tex boots and make sure your boots have the little drain holes in the bottom.

I haven't owned that many different kinds of boots but I spend too much time on the internet reading this crap so I'd recommend Wellco's if you're looking for jungle boots.  Go to http://www.combatfootgear.com/ for the Wellcos.  They also sell Belleville and Bates.  I'm going to be ordering a pair of Original SWAT boots next week.  The number for the Cdn distributor of Original SWATs is 866-236-6601.


----------



## PhilB (30 Dec 2006)

If you buy from www.shoebuy.com or www.quanticoboots.com they both have a free return and free size change policy. You really cant beat prices online for boots and pretty much any other kit. With the relatively small difference between our dollar and the yank dollar IMHO Canadian dealers cannot compete with online prices. Canadian dealers have to deal with import charges etc while yanks dont, thus cost is not passed on to you. I have bought shoes and boots from both shoebuy and quantico with no issues, they are good to go on their return/exchange policy (the pay the shipping to ;D). Shop with confidence at either retailer


----------



## GregC (30 Dec 2006)

Give some serious thought to some German made footwear.... after all, they do make the best cars, and some of the finest weapons!

Do yourself a favour and look at Meindl, Hanwag, or Lowa boots. I just purchased 2 sets of Meindl desert boots for Afghanistan, and they are by far the best made, most comfortable boots I have ever worn. All the above boots command fairly serious prices, but are worth every penny, especially given the fact that Magnums and SWAT's don't seem to get nearly as much mileage (this seems to vary widely, but it's based on personal experience with magnums, and coworker's experience with SWAT's).

Failing that, my Danner Acadia's have served me very, very well. They are extremely well made and perform as advertised, however they aren't cheap either. In general, as with everything in life, I've found you really get what you pay for with boots.


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Dec 2006)

Agreed with the above. I love my Swats (civie use ones) but theyre falling apart on and theyre only a year old. but for 120-140 with steel toes, its not bad.... since i also wore them every single day. ive got Swat DB's for the Ghan, and breaking them in here at home i am happy to say although theyre warm, they are very comfortable to walk in.  

Danner's web site is great. ive ordered boots off of there twice now. Acadia Hot weather, and Strykers. plus some socks. all have been delivered without any problem at all. Ive work Mk III's, the Wet weather Crap boot, Danner Acadias, and Strykers, and Swats. i'll recomend any of the Danners, or Swat/Magnums, and I have never heard a bad word about Hanwags either.... 

Ultimately its how much you love your feet, and how much youre willing to spend.

Cheers
  Tommy


----------



## army outfitters (30 Dec 2006)

I stock Swat boots. Stop by my store and you can get whatever you need. www.armyoutfitters.ca


----------



## Emenince Grise (30 Dec 2006)

Terra Footwear makes the boots for the CF. They have a factory outlet near their plant in Markdale, Ontario, south of Meaford. It's called Oleyland. Their Terra Patriot is bought by some at Meaford as alternate footwear. 

http://www.oleyland.on.ca/non-steel_police_boots.htm

And yes, Oleyland does mail order.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (30 Dec 2006)

Seems like a lot of 'shilling' going on for various boots here from various outfitters, so I'll throw in my 2 cents here.

If you like Original Swat Desert boots, you'll LOVE the Bates M-9 Desert Assault Boot which we stock;
http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=497

$160 Cdn which includes shipping.  Sizing is per your running shoe size. 

For those interested in the Meindl Desert Fox boots, fire me an email as I'm going to be doing these on a special order basis.  We're also looking into getting the Hanwag Special Forces range, so again, if you're interested in those, fire me an email.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (25 Jan 2007)

Baloo. Danner Acadia. Talking three bills but you only have one set of feet. I went through the same dilemma a few months ago looking for boots. everyone I asked that had a pair said they loved them. Most of the people who wore other bands beside Danner said they were OK and always mentioned how much money they saved. You pay now or you pay later.
I love my Danners.


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Jan 2007)

If you are paying for Original SWAT boots yourself get them online for about $66US, $150CDN is outrageous... better yet get a chit and have the CF pay for them.

Matt, good job on the Meindl Desert Fox boots. I want to kick myself in the ass for not getting a pair in Kabul when I had the chance...


----------



## PhilB (25 Jan 2007)

How tall are the desert foxes? I remember seeing some dutch guys having them and thinking that they were quite tall, and also reading that they were 12" boots? Is that the case or are they shorter?


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Jan 2007)

The ones I handled were standard sized... maybe they make a go-go version?


----------



## PhilB (25 Jan 2007)

So like are we talking 9" (the height of our shitty issue boots) or 7-8" like the Swats?

I am a fan of short boots, I found my 6inch bates M6's worked great on 1-06, I am just looking at other options for 1-08. Thanks for the info


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Jan 2007)

Not sure, about 8" or 9"

I prefer a shorter boot as well.


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Feb 2007)

I did a search on non issue boots, and found this thread...and yes, I have a question.

I'm in the process of getting orthotics made, and have been given the option by my physio doctor to get custom shoes/boots along with them. One of the options were some type of "magnum" military boots in black aboout 8 inches high. My physio person has worked with the military in the past, and says he can just get them made to my normal boot. I've seen alot of people around with non issue boots, but then again they all have at least _some_ time in...I don't want to stand out. 

Should i get my orthotics made to the standard issue boot, or perhaps fitted to both, and keep the custom boots for the future, in which I may be allowed to use them, or should I just ignore the custom boot option altogether?

I begin my reserve BMQ within the month, and all of this is being done civvy side..


Thanks for any advice...


----------



## army outfitters (3 Feb 2007)

Magnums in my opinion suck. Always remember that the kit you are issued and the items the military recomends are made by the lowest possible bidder


----------



## PhilB (3 Feb 2007)

Unless you have a chit by a military MO you will not be allowed to wear magnums on course. Orthodics in the the MKIII is fine, and the magnums are fine *if you have a chit*. Save yourself the hassel and use the issue boots unless you have a chit.


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Feb 2007)

PhilB said:
			
		

> Unless you have a chit by a military MO you will not be allowed to wear magnums on course. Orthodics in the the MKIII is fine, and the magnums are fine *if you have a chit*. Save yourself the hassel and use the issue boots unless you have a chit.



All I needed to know.

Cheers,

Smith


----------

